# corsair GS 500 price help [Kolkata]



## blue555 (Jan 30, 2012)

hi friends
this is my first post though i have been following you guys for years
i want to know the price of corsair gs 500 in chandni in kolkata


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 1, 2012)

AFAIK, not available at Kolkata. Why GS500 when you have better choices in the form of 
CX 500V2
Seasonic SII 500W
FSP SAGA II 500W etc?


----------



## topgear (Feb 2, 2012)

I think OP better get GS600


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 2, 2012)

^ Yes, if and only if OP is willing to spend 4.2K for it, which I doubt it. Otherwise he would have asked about the availability of GS600. Ain't it?


----------



## topgear (Feb 3, 2012)

^^ you have a nice point there 

BTW, Op can also look for Tagan TG500- U37 around ~3k.


----------



## Cilus (Feb 3, 2012)

GS500 is available with Vedant. The price is 3.4K + TAX


----------



## blue555 (Feb 4, 2012)

thank you all for replying, if it is 3.4k +tax then seasonic sll520w is good?what do you guys think ?? my config please don't laugh guys

Intel e8400 cpu
xfx 630i 7100 mb
xfx 9400 gpu
500 gb sata
cddvd combo sata
one memory stick 
and a annoying smps called frontech  who knows but it is written 450w
when i brought my pc i made this mistake i didn't bother about my smps
thou my cpu cost me 8000 bucks but i as a fool ran it on a frontech smps 

my mb couldn't take this shock and it started giving me blue screen or keeps freezing, whenever i try to watch online videos or try to play flash contents on the web or playing a game watching a hi def movie,replaced ram brought a new gpu nothing worked now i am willing to buy a new intel 775 board but before that i am going to buy a well branded smps for God's sake


----------



## topgear (Feb 4, 2012)

^^ the BSODs you are facing could be due the PSU but could be also caused by overheating / bad ram modules / bad ram slot / hdd bad sector etc - check those and make sure they are OK

for the config you have Corsair CX430v2 would be more than enough - you can even upgrade to a better gpu later with it


----------



## blue555 (Feb 4, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ the BSODs you are facing could be due the PSU but could be also caused by overheating / bad ram modules / bad ram slot / hdd bad sector etc - check those and make sure they are OK
> 
> for the config you have Corsair CX430v2 would be more than enough - you can even upgrade to a better gpu later with it



thank you top gear for your time 

yes mate you have a point i have checked memory module with memtest86 and 86+ (got error only once but after that i ran it several times more than +- 8 hrs all the time but didn't get any error with the older transcend ram ) but still i replaced the older ram with new kingston ram, hdd is also ok , but mb and psu may be faulty 

ya corsair cx430 is worth having but i was looking for a feature upgrade proof smps ,by the way i saw seasonic sii 520w in chandni here in kolkata for 3600 bucks in arihant there was a guy standing beside me who was talking to the owner i saw him holding a seasonic psu and a kuhler liquid cooler   i think he was a supplier i asked him the price of seasonic and he was very happy about the fact that i know about the brand seasonic which he told me that manufactures smps for different brands without oem name.


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 4, 2012)

If GS-500 costs 3.5k then better get Seasonic S12II-520. It has 5yrs warranty.


----------



## Confused_user (Feb 6, 2012)

What's the difference between CX500 and GS500? Also, which one is more quiet? Now I don't mean to hijack this thread but since my question is same, I thought the op won't mind.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Feb 6, 2012)

^^
 go through these links,
corsair GS500

Corsair CX500V2
the main difference is gs500 gives 39A at +12v rail but cx500 gives 34A and gs500 has a blue LED fan and cx500 normal one.i don't know much about its noise but i heard cx500 is bit noisy at load.

@op and Confused_user,
 I am using that seasonic S12 II 520w and it is ultra quiet even i can't feel that it is running.i will recommended you this psu over the corsair gs500 and even cx500.


----------

